# Why not put Glycol in my OWB?



## Anything Plumbing (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a glycol (antifreeze) called Cryotek for work that uses a corrosion inhibitor in it. I wanted to know if this would be smart to run it in my Wood Master 4400. Any pros and cons would be nice. I already used a factory supplied corrosion inhibitor for this year and I am planning for next year. I thought maybe if I wanted to not run my OWB for my snowmobile vacations I could shut it down and not worry about freezing with Glycol (antifreeze). I was told heat exchange will be altered and wont be as efficient.


----------



## Dune (Nov 5, 2008)

Cons, expensive, seems to find leaks that previoulsy did not exist. Disagree about heat exchange efficientcy loss, but could be wrong. Should work well for your intended purpose. Needs to be tested yearly.


----------



## Corey (Nov 5, 2008)

If this is a standard ethylene glycol (EG) antifreeze (and assuming mixed 50/50 with water), there would definitely be some losses over plain water.  Thermal conductivity will drop about 30% and specific heat capacity will drop by about 20%

http://rehermorrison.com/techTalk/55.htm

You may also get into some disposal issues trying to find a safe way to dump it.


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Nov 5, 2008)

cryotek is not ethylene glycol.

http://www.herchem.com/specs/cryoteck.pdf

here's some info

going to take alot for a outdoor boiler, cost is at least $60 for 5 gallons of the cryotek -100.


----------



## Anything Plumbing (Nov 5, 2008)

It is expensive but works and is supposed to be non toxic antifreeze. Does this sound like a smart idea or not?


----------



## Corey (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah - the old propylene glycol switch-a-roo.  Looks like that .pdf shows a specific heat capacity drop of 10-30% compared to water - depending on what flavor of  cryotek you use and what concentration you mix.  Don't see any info on thermal conductivity, but typically PG antifreeze runs a bit lower (ie less efficient) than EG.


----------



## Anything Plumbing (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think I can loose any more efficeintcy? I am still trying to make my OWB more effcient. I do love it but it uses wood and when we use alot of hot water and heat it eats the wood. So looks like I have to find some one to feed it while I'm away.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought almost enough antifreeze for my CB Maxim OPB (outdoor pellet boiler) before I realized I could buy a nice generator for the cost of 45 gal at $11.59 a gal. Good thing Home depot doesn't refuse refunds even on 38 gal of antifreeze.


----------

